# Taking HDR shots



## Leadfingers (Jun 29, 2014)

I've always been confused about taking HDR shots. In order to anything "HDR" on my T3i, I have go into the menu and configure my Exposure Compensation to take a Normal-Under-Over image. So I have to click the shutter 3 times, and them do some magic in post processing.

Is this the same thing that is required on better cameras, like the 5D III, 6D, etc?

(and if my assumptions are wrong, please tell me)


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 29, 2014)

If your camera has a mode for continuous shooting then it and AEB together should take the three shots and then stop. The 50D and 5D2 I have are like that.

Jim


----------



## Leadfingers (Jun 29, 2014)

I hadn't thought of that. Let me scurry off and go try that.

Edit:
Yup... when using AEB and Continuous Shooting mode, the T3i takes 3 shots and stops. Very interesting.

Combining that with some of the control you get from the DSLR Controller app should be interesting.

Now I just have to learn how to merge this in Lightroom


----------



## COBRASoft (Jun 30, 2014)

You should use Photomatix for merging HDR's, much more control.


----------



## Leadfingers (Jun 30, 2014)

Much more control than... Lightroom?


----------



## COBRASoft (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, Photomatics is made to merge HDR's pictures with a lot of control.
Check out their website: http://www.hdrsoft.com/


----------



## infared (Jun 30, 2014)

Photomatix is the way to go!

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5481/14437808722_638f9eb205_o_d.jpg


----------



## dcm (Jun 30, 2014)

Some Canon models do have a form of in-camera HDR but the details vary. My S110, M, and 6D all have an HDR setting. It's often fairly limited compared to what you can do in Photomatix or other programs, focusing more on simple DR expansion than some of the creative aspects of the software packages.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 30, 2014)

I use the in camera HDR from time to time on my 5DIII and it is exactly like others have said. The 5DIII just automates the process and does the HDR magic in camera with option to keep or discard the individual exposures. I understand that much better images can be obtained in post rather than in camera, but haven't tried personally. Another option to look at is the Nic offerings.

sek


----------



## Hardproducer (Jun 30, 2014)

Leadfingers said:


> So I have to click the shutter 3 times



Just set the timer 2 or 10 sec. This will make a complete sequence of 3 shots in different exposures.

This will also avoid handshake while pressing the button.... GL


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 30, 2014)

Leadfingers said:


> I've always been confused about taking HDR shots. In order to anything "HDR" on my T3i, I have go into the menu and configure my Exposure Compensation to take a Normal-Under-Over image. So I have to click the shutter 3 times, and them do some magic in post processing.
> 
> Is this the same thing that is required on better cameras, like the 5D III, 6D, etc?
> 
> (and if my assumptions are wrong, please tell me)



I often use the 5D Mark III's HDR mode. Here are some examples of the "in-camera processing"...



FiFi Mike Cozad Mather 7 June 2014 2998© Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



F-86 Hell-Er Bust X Sunset CCA 2013 Sat 1331 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Three Mustang Sunset Reno 2013 4310 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Warbird &quot;Heavy Metal&quot; Sunset © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## greger (Jun 30, 2014)

Leadfingers after you have your 3 exposures you can open them up in PS and Automate>Merge to HDR Pro. Try not to go to Extremes and over cook your images and you will avoid harsh results that some people like or that is the best they can do. I did one in PS CS 3 that turned out nice. I haven't tried Lightroom 5 or Elements 12 or CS 5 because I
don't do very many HDRs. If you have a program that can merge exposures then use it or treat each exposure as a new
layer and drag one on top of the other holding down the Shift Key to keep them aligned. Good Luck! 
Try a web search "Merge to HDR" and you will have enough information to become an expert in HDR.


----------



## anthonyd (Jun 30, 2014)

You should also look into LuminanceHDR. It's an open source software that produces anywhere from subtle to cartoonish results depending on the settings you choose. The interface might be a little confusing at first (too many options), but it's a powerful tool.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonygr/sets/72157606594716451


----------



## fugu82 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nik Software's HDR Efex Pro is awesome. 
Totally agree with the previous posters on the need for subtlety in processing HDRs. Ideally, viewers should not be able to easily tell that the image was bracketed.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 30, 2014)

infared said:


> Photomatix is the way to go!
> 
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5481/14437808722_638f9eb205_o_d.jpg



bleh photomatix please for the love of god dont join the herd of vomit inducing users of this terrible software
there are substantially cleaner methods of processing HDR that looks tasteful and subtle. try enfuse for lightroom for a start.


----------



## climber (Jun 30, 2014)

In many cases I prefer blending different exposures manually than putting them into a HDR program. That way I also learned a lot of different techniques in Photoshop.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 30, 2014)

I use Enfuse for both exposure stacking and focus stacking. Very easy to use and I like the results. 

I use it as a plug-in for my Light Room.


----------



## Famateur (Jun 30, 2014)

+1 for using LR/Enfuse plugin for Lightroom. I've used it with pleasing results (like dark forest shots where the sky above the trees would normally burn to white -- the only challenge there is the effect of wind on the foliage from shot to shot during the bracketed sequence).

Another option is to use Photoshop or the Photomatix Lightroom plugin to merge the raw files into a single 32-bit file. Then you can use the sliders in the Lightroom Develop module to produce a much more natural look using the full dynamic range of the bracketed shots in one image file.

Serge Ramelli has a couple of YouTube podcasts demonstrating this using Photoshop. Here's one link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Axv_QHx9XWY

Some might not share his zest for saturation and magenta, but the 32-bit technique is what's important here.


----------



## jannatul18 (Jul 2, 2014)

Photomatix Pro is good in all way for taking HDR shots, according to opinions given by people.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 2, 2014)

jannatul18 said:


> Photomatix Pro is good in all way for taking HDR shots, according to opinions given by people.



If you are on hallucinogenic drugs, perhaps.... however if you prefer your pictures to look remotely real then its not so good...

C'mon lets face it HDR has got a deservedly bad rep due to the woefully massive amount of horribly processed garbage clogging the internet and photomatix is largely responsible for this.


----------

